# For the new people to racing pigeons



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Did you see this??

http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=38209


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sure they'd make some nice breeders


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

900 birds is a bunch of birds. I would be hard pressed to select from that many birds.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I sent them an email  Thanks!


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Great information and great people. It's always good to see other's helping beginners.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I know Rick he is in our club and his word is true, he and his family give very much to beginners and to the sport. He gave to the heartland federations auction several times and to many clubs to help fund them. I have birds in my loft given to me by rick to get me started in the sport. His birds won 3 of the top 5 money spots in our 300 mile YB bond race this year. Not sure what is up with the $10,000 bid but I think he is selling Kits of birds.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

ERIC K said:


> I know Rick he is in our club and his word is true, he and his family give very much to beginners and to the sport. He gave to the heartland federations auction several times and to many clubs to help fund them. I have birds in my loft given to me by rick to get me started in the sport. His birds won 3 of the top 5 money spots in our 300 mile YB bond race this year. Not sure what is up with the $10,000 bid but I think he is selling Kits of birds.


The 10000 is just an outragous number because he doesnt want anybody bidding. Its not actually an auction, he just wanted to post some info.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Look good,I would of bought some kits but money is tight.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I think you all need to re-read that post because the way I see it you get 4 birds for $60 or 8 birds for $120. If you are new to the sport and are in a club. and you have to send the box back to Rick.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I got an E-mail from my mentor about this sale today too. He was sending it to all the people he has helped in the past.


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice gesture by Nanez Family Loft. I'm sure the birds from him offered in these kits will get beginners started on the right foot so to speak. I've met Rick and fly in same organization (Heartland Federation) as him and Erik. Rick is honest, and has some good birds. 

Dennis Kuhn 
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

ERIC K said:


> I got an E-mail from my mentor about this sale today too. He was sending it to all the people he has helped in the past.


I got an email about it today too. Wow!! the word is out.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Did anybody have any luck with this? I didn't hear anything back at all. I guess that means.... "sorry too late".


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I didn't hear back from them either...I would think they would tell us if they aren't giving out anymore kits right?


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> I didn't hear back from them either...I would think they would tell us if they aren't giving out anymore kits right?


I would hope so. They have some really nice birds. I was hoping I'd get lucky and get some of their Clausing Houben birds. But it would be nice to know if we were getting them since we're still on the hook for shipping etc...


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Lets hope we hear back from them


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Yahoo!!, I'm getting a 4 bird breeding kit!
I'll post pic's and ped's when I receive them.

Thanks Rick Nanez 

Mike,


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

dogging_99 said:


> Yahoo!!, I'm getting a 4 bird breeding kit!
> I'll post pic's and ped's when I receive them.
> 
> Thanks Rick Nanez
> ...


Really nice looking loft. The new birds should love it.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

dogging_99 said:


> Yahoo!!, I'm getting a 4 bird breeding kit!
> I'll post pic's and ped's when I receive them.
> 
> Thanks Rick Nanez
> ...


Awesome! Still haven't heard anything here.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

12 Volt Man said:


> Awesome! Still haven't heard anything here.


Guess we aren't getting anything, would be nice if we could at least be told we are not getting them.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Woohoo! Just got an email. I'll be getting a 4 bird kit. I'll post up details when they come too.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Guess I wasn't liked


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Thats great guys, I got some birds from Rick when I first started too. I know you will get some nice birds. Rick will not sell what doesn't fly. I've handled some of his best birds and I wish you all could visit his loft , he has the best set up and the care that goes into his birds is unbelievable.


----------



## newbie/bulldoger (Dec 9, 2011)

hello everyone. can someone answer this for me. why cant these birds be kept like how roller guys keep there's? if you worm and keep them healthy and clean why would it be a problem. if i attach an aviary arround the roller kit box for them to go out and move arround i think it would be fine, but of course im new. my box i made for rollers is a dual box 6ft wide 4ft tall and 3ft deep and i will attach an aviary that will be 4ft tall and deep. i also dont want any breeding boxes in there as i will have a seperate setup for that. will this effect the birds want to home back to the box. let me mention that there will be no more than ten birds in there. thanks


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

newbie/bulldoger said:


> hello everyone. can someone answer this for me. why cant these birds be kept like how roller guys keep there's? if you worm and keep them healthy and clean why would it be a problem. if i attach an aviary arround the roller kit box for them to go out and move arround i think it would be fine, but of course im new. my box i made for rollers is a dual box 6ft wide 4ft tall and 3ft deep and i will attach an aviary that will be 4ft tall and deep. i also dont want any breeding boxes in there as i will have a seperate setup for that. will this effect the birds want to home back to the box. let me mention that there will be no more than ten birds in there. thanks


I sent you a PM.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

First To Hatch said:


> Guess I wasn't liked


Don't know about that there is a guy in club that hasn't heard anything either but our president of the club did and the guy is getting birds according to the club president.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

dogging_99 said:


> Yahoo!!, I'm getting a 4 bird breeding kit!
> I'll post pic's and ped's when I receive them.
> 
> Thanks Rick Nanez
> ...





12 Volt Man said:


> Woohoo! Just got an email. I'll be getting a 4 bird kit. I'll post up details when they come too.


Ditto for me as well.

Thank You Rick.. and I have a feeling 2012 yb season is going to be awesome


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Club member got the email as well, still no luck for me lol


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> Club member got the email as well, still no luck for me lol


There's a chance he may be saving the best for last...but if you don't get a kit I'll hook ya up with 1 round just send me your bands...and in the spirit of sharing maybe you could share a round off of the Melsloft birds? If ya can't thats fine too... I'll help you anyway


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> There's a chance he may be saving the best for last...but if you don't get a kit I'll hook ya up with 1 round just send me your bands...and in the spirit of sharing maybe you could share a round off of the Melsloft birds? If ya can't thats fine too... I'll help you anyway


Well my club secretary contacted him for YB too and he told em what club hes from so maybe they will ask about me too lol. 
I'll send you a pair off my "Big Splash" diploma and money winner when bred to one of my Leen Boers hens that was first drop I think every time she raced except once, and a pair off this random little blue check hen thats one of the ugliest pigeons in my loft but she also flew well but only if it was past 250 miles bred to a Staf Van Reet whose parents are winners and siblings are winners. Theirs only 4 pair I can't give away birds from (because I'll be giving a round to others that have helped me out this year) if you want you can PM me and I'll tell you about all my pairs.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> Well my club secretary contacted him for YB too and he told em what club hes from so maybe they will ask about me too lol.
> I'll send you a pair off my "Big Splash" diploma and money winner when bred to one of my Leen Boers hens that was first drop I think every time she raced except once, and a pair off this random little blue check hen thats one of the ugliest pigeons in my loft but she also flew well but only if it was past 250 miles bred to a Staf Van Reet whose parents are winners and siblings are winners. Theirs only 4 pair I can't give away birds from (because I'll be giving a round to others that have helped me out this year) if you want you can PM me and I'll tell you about all my pairs.


To be honest I have plenty of birds I'm just curious how Melsloft's Staff Van Reets would do here in Florida with our humidity. Either way I'll send you a pm when I recieve the birds (I'm sending the money order Tuesday) and we'll take it from there.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> To be honest I have plenty of birds I'm just curious how Melsloft's Staff Van Reets would do here in Florida with our humidity. Either way I'll send you a pm when I recieve the birds (I'm sending the money order Tuesday) and we'll take it from there.


The Van Reet cock is Melsloft


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> The Van Reet cock is Melsloft


Sounds good...cross him to your diploma winning leen boer hen and have some super speed birds. Good deal. I imagine were both gonna have a great year next yb season. Happy New Years.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I put the black leen boer hen with a friends cock and we are splitting the young birds! The other pair well....you want to pair your favorite cock to the best hen you can get him.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey First To Hatch...
You might still be in business.... There was an update posted today.



> TO THOSE BEGINNERS WHO RESPONDED TO OUR 'CHRISTMAS BREEDER-KIT GIVEAWAY':
> 
> 
> 1) WE RECEIVED 139 RESPONSES; THUS, IT IS TAKING SOME TIME TO VERIFY 'BEGINNER' STATUS WITH CLUB SECRETARIES. PLEASE BE PATIENT. IT APPEARS THAT APPROXIMATELY 60 OF THOSE WHO RESPONDED ACTUALLY QUALIFY.
> ...


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

The member in my club brought me up and he told them that hes still going through a lot of emails, thanks 12 volt man


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just got a call from a friend on his way home from the Post Office. He hadn't told me that he had asked to be included in the Nanez Family Loft gifts. He was really excited when he found that there were four really well bred breeders. I'm constantly amazed at the generosity of people in this sport.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

raftree3 said:


> Just got a call from a friend on his way home from the Post Office. He hadn't told me that he had asked to be included in the Nanez Family Loft gifts. He was really excited when he found that there were four really well bred breeders. I'm constantly amazed at the generosity of people in this sport.


Awesome. Haven't heard that mine have shipped yet, but I'm excited to see what will come.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

They contacted me the other day and I sent out my money order yesterday!


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

wow wat a great bunch of people helping to keep the sport alive , I commend them highly for all they are doing !


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> They contacted me the other day and I sent out my money order yesterday!


Very Nice . I am glad they could take care of you.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I picked up my kit this morning from the post office. These birds are an awesome gift. Thank You Rick Nanez.


----------

